# Broken bike



## Jordan (May 4, 2010)

Newbie here...
Guys, I have a 2006 Honda TRX500FM with a major problem. My bike dont catch gear in 1st. It goes in Reverse, 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th. Clicking in all gears, but just grinds in 1st with no movement. Talked to a few friends of mine and they mentioned a clutch pack ?? I have no idea and wouldn't mind any feedback given. Where can I find parts ?? What can I cross out to get a 100% positive diagnosis ?


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

there is only one ctutch in hondas. its what disconnect the engine from the trans so you can shift gears. so if it were the clutch you would have no gears. sound like you have internal isues with your 1st gear


----------



## Jordan (May 4, 2010)

it clicks on 2,3,4,5 and R.... im not sure, i know it cost me $1,000 last time it happened (2 yrs ago)


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Sounds like 1st gear has stripped out on you, gonna have to go into the tranny to figure it out. The transmissions in those bikes are known to be on the weak side, 1st and 3rd gear expecially. There is an updated 1st gear for them now, not exactly sure how much if any stronger it is though. They actually have 2 different clutches in them, one is the centrifugal which is what releases and engages to allow the bike to stop and start moving, then there is the shift clutch that releases to shift the gears. Neither of those parts will cause the symptoms you are experiencing though.


----------



## Jordan (May 4, 2010)

do you know where abouts i can find the individual parts ??? Im no mechanic, but have plenty of common sense...


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

For OEM parts I've used Cheap Cycle Parts and dealercostparts.com, I like Dealer Cost Parts better cause they ship quicker, but their prices are about the same. They both have really good parts fiche pics so you should be able to pick out the seals gaskets and gears you're gonna need, service manual will definately help there also.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

x's 2 on a good service manual! Speaking of that...did I mention that Subscribing Members here have access to TONS of online service manuals (including the Honda Foreman 500)? :bigok:

First gear is bad weak on the earlier year 500's. The newer ones I haven't heard of any problems as of yet. 

Yer first gear is definately stripped fa sho!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:haha: nice pitch! I like it.

Agreed tho, stripped gear.


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

yep broke first gear teeth and babbits has good prices also im intrested in subscribing but would likke some more info please pm me


----------

